# 2010 Maxima's-Any troubles reported yet? Emissions, Check Engine, etc..



## pcumming (May 29, 2005)

2010 Maxima's-Any troubles reported yet? Emissions, Check Engine, etc..

I have an 01 Maxima that has had a ton of costly emissions problems. I understand this was a bad year. However I have met other people who have other year Maxima's with similar problems-needs new Idle Air Control Valve, new MAF, new O2 sensors, etc..

Have these problems disappeared over the past few years especially with the 09' and 2010 models?
I realize you get an 8 year emission warranty but that did not help me-out of warranty. Perhaps an extended warranty might be the way to go with my next purchase.


Thanks for any insight

Peter


----------

